# Saturday 8/11



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Leaving out of Bridge Bait Freeport Sat.. Looking for 2 crew members with experience. Pm me or text me 713-572-5207. Gus


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

2 spots have been taken. Now lets hope the weather cooperates..


----------



## A-Boz (Jun 22, 2009)

For those of y'all that went on the trip and anyone else. Here is a link to the pictures I took.

Thanks again Gus! https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ahpm9dizdaufsyk/VK85iP3Yxd


----------

